# How Many Doctors Do You See On A Scheduled Basis?



## Lon (Feb 15, 2017)

I see a Cardiologist, Oncologist, Rheumatologist, Dermatologist, Urologist and Primary Care doctor all on a scheduled basis.

I compare my Primary Care doc as being akin to the conductor of an orchestra.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 15, 2017)

General practioner for annual checkup unless something, like my recent ulcer problem, arises.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 15, 2017)

MD for annual Medicare Wellness visit....Dentist twice a year for cleaning, and any needed repairs to teeth....Eye Doctor once a year for complete eye exam and new glasses.  So far, so good....although this past September I had a miserable 2 days and had to rush to the emergency room due to a Kidney Stone...hope that Never happens again.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 15, 2017)

I see my PCP every six months so that I can get both my scripts filled.  In and out in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 15, 2017)

Up until a year and a half ago,just a GP once a year. Now.....my GP, Oncologist, Radiation Oncologist, Breast Surgeon, Endocronologist, Podiatrist, Opthamologist....hmmm,could be more but I have honestly lost track. We looked at a house yesterday and the next house over was a big,fancy thing and the man showing us the house asked if I go to Dr. Claire,a well known Cardiologist here in town. I laughed and said "No. But I think he`s about the only doc I don`t see. Yet." LOL


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 16, 2017)

A PCP and an OD twice a year.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 16, 2017)

Dentist every 6 months, optometrist every 2 years, nurse every year for BP check.  Haven't seen a GP in years.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 16, 2017)

None, I don't take any meds either. Once in awhile I take a half of my husbands Ambien if I have trouble sleeping. For my aches and pains in my knees or back I soak in Epson salts and use the heating pad. If my acid reflux acts up It is usually my own fault because of over eating. For that I drink a lot of water and if it is especially bad will take an antacid for a couple of days. I notice my friends and relatives who swallow half a drug store worth of pills are complaining about the side affects. Sometimes I wonder what is worse. The ailment or the meds. I do realize that sometimes meds are absolutely necessary,I've been lucky so far.


----------



## jujube (Feb 16, 2017)

When you open up your "little black book" and everyone's name ends with MD, DO, DDS, or RN you know you're in trouble.


----------



## WheatenLover (Feb 16, 2017)

Cardiologist, primary care doc, and dentist.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 16, 2017)

One---GP for annual physical.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 16, 2017)

Three.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 17, 2017)

GP for annual checkup, and also my dentist twice a year.


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 17, 2017)

Family doctor, urologist, cardiologist, dentist, retina specialist for eye injections once a month.


----------



## Linda W. (Feb 17, 2017)

Internal Medicine (PCP) 2-3 times a year, Psychology at least once a month (since Psychiatrists here won't take Medicare), Cardiology for an anuual check and Dermatology for twice annual check. If any skin biopsy turns out positive for skin CA, I might see a MOHS Surgery Dermatologist. Now, DH sees a PCP, CPAP, Neuro, Sleep doc, Psychiatry, Podiatry, Dermatology and just recently, adding in Gastroenterology. Not going to figure out how many times he sees which doctors. He's chronically ill and totally disabled. Oops, forgot my eye doc for annual check.


----------



## Stormy (Feb 17, 2017)

Yearly annual checkup and twice a year dental


----------



## Steve LS (Feb 17, 2017)

Wellness checkup once a year and dental twice a year and a chiropractor as needed.
I ignore the "I want to see you in X months" from most doctors.

In most cases it's completely unnecessary.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 20, 2017)

tortiecat said:


> Family doctor, urologist, cardiologist, dentist, retina specialist for eye injections once a month.



Eye injections?  That sounds awful!  I don't think I'd deal very well with that.


----------



## oldman (Feb 22, 2017)

None---Thank God!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 27, 2017)

My PCP about 3 times a year, a Cardiologist, Gastroenterologist, GYN (only every two years now that I'm over 68), and my Glaucoma specialist.  My cardiac visits may be reduced to once a year if after wearing a Holter monitor for a month, no signs of atrial fibrillation show up. I had a cardiac ablation a little over a year ago. So far, so good. If no A-fib is detected during the month I wear the monitor, he will also take me off of Coumadin which will eliminate the monthly blood tests to monitor the levels.


----------

